# My cat licked chocolate - how bad is it?



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I went to take a shower, got out and Yoda was on the counter licking some chocolate. I don't think she licked much but still.... I'm not sure what to do now.

How dangerous can it be? 

thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Chocolate is toxic to cats. But most "chocolate" products actually have very little real chocolate in them. So the answer to your question is "it depends" -- depends on how much real chocolate in the product and how much licked up. At this point about all you can do is watch and wait. If any unusual signs show up, go to the vet pronto.

I hope it's nothing.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks timskitties... So far she is acting normal. I did some research on the web and such small amount of chocolate shouldn't harm her.....But you never know! It all depends...every cat is different.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, sorry, Eva, I couldn't give you a better answer, and something you probably already knew, anyway. I think if it was enough to have an adverse effect you should know fairly soon afterwards. So, since she's still acting normal, I don't think you need to spend the rest of the weekend worrying about it.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

It's evening and she is fine. She didn't vomit or anything.... I'm glad it didn't have any effect on her.

Thanks timskitties!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You're welcome. :wink: Breath normally, now!! :lol:


----------

